# first time batch racked



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Call us when it's ready, we'll be over to help you "test" the first batch 

How about posting the recipe?

Haven't made mead in about 10 yrs. Still have all the equipment though and would ready to get everything out of Mothballs


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

One, then two, then 10, then.....

After beekeeping had taken over the first garage, then taken over the second garage I built (which was suppose to empty the first one), and now I have both filled, the wife saw the whole "I really want to make just one more batch" coming. I guess wanting that pallet of carboys delivered was a bit much.....(this time). 

My goal is to let one of the 5 gallon batches work its magic, on some snowy night with perhaps some beeswax candles burning, and after filling her glass a couple times, then breaking the news for the full blown meadery in one of the kids rooms. (This of course after one of them moves onto the couch.)  Wish me luck.

Hey, isn't it suppose to snow tonight....


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*meadery gone haywire*



BjornBee said:


> One, then two, then 10, then.....
> 
> 
> My goal is to let one of the 5 gallon batches work its magic, on some snowy night with perhaps some beeswax candles burning, and after filling her glass a couple times, then breaking the news for the full blown meadery in one of the kids rooms. (This of course after one of them moves onto the couch.)  Wish me luck.
> ...


borjn dont you have a few kids already. after a few glasses of mead you may be prone to forget your motive of breaking the news of a meadery

wasnt it jim morrison who said something to the effect that 90 percent of the kids born in this world was born from the bottom of a bottle of alcohol

any how you are right already trying to figure out how I am going to manage to get the extra carboys in the house without the wife seeing them


----------

